# Trafficmaster groutable vinyl tiles from Home Depot



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking of trying them on a small bathroom floor. Any experiences with them good or bad? Ive seen Congoleum Dura- Ceramic vinyl tiles installed in a kitchen or two and they look nice and are relatively inexpensive. My only concern with the Trafficmaster tiles is they are self adhesive. Not sure how well they will adhere and for how long.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

After you are done with all the labor youll come to the conclusion you could have laid cheap tile in the same amount of time and twenty percent more in materials.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

considered that, but this a budget job in a seldom used basement bathroom. There would be alot of cutting, tile saw rental, etc.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just used Duraceramic(grouted) in my parent's kitchen. I didn't want a hard, cold floor and getting the subfloor up to tile standards would have caused problems. Both my parents and I were VERY happy with the look and feel of the Duraceramic. 

I wouldn't mess with HD flooring. I pretty much hate everything I install that's from there. I swore off their tile last year entirely. If a HO shows me tile from HD they can either find another tile guy or go to a real supplier.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a "flipper" that loved these, make sure you have a clean subfloor and use a primer and they will stick. Primer is more $ but worth it if you have to use peel and stick. the primer sticks as soon as it touches so dont peel off till you test fit your cuts.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw the instructions on the box recommended a primer also. What kind of primer? Specialty primer for that type of flooring? or universal flooring primer?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

My uncle just bought these and asked me to help out them in.

We laid them down, grouted them and they aren't moving anywhere.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The picture is bad but no one besides those in the know will know the difference between those and tiles.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I dont have any left over primer to tell you the name see what the tile box says it does make them stick better. you roll it on wait about 20 min and go have your layout first, center found ect.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> My uncle just bought these and asked me to help out them in.
> 
> We laid them down, grouted them and they aren't moving anywhere.


Are those the Trafficmaster tiles from HD?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

dale rex said:


> Are those the Trafficmaster tiles from HD?


Yeah that's where he bought them.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Junk.........


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've used the Armstrong a few times. They went down easy, much easier than cheap tile. I think we laid and grouted 150 sq ft of it in less than 4 hours. Nothing to clean up, no bags of mortar or grout, no power tools or saws. For rentals it was cheap and easy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I used the Armstrongs from Menards a couple years ago in my own bath just to check them out.And I didn't have to level the floor well enough for real tile.They look nice and have held up well.


----------

